# Gilmour-Inspired Sound Clips with Pete Cornish P-1



## sunburst192 (Jan 28, 2016)

Over the past few years I’ve played in a Pink Floyd tribute show based out of London called “Wish You Were Here”. In our years of doing it we actually raised over $100, 000 for cancer reasearch!

But I found a couple sound clips here, getting ready for our last show and at the last show itself, where I used my Pete Cornish P-1 pedal (with Boss GE-7 EQ, RC Booster, delay), and I was super happy with the tones I was getting! Thought I would share them here. Cheers!

Pete Cornish P-1 David Gilmour Tone 2019





Comfortably Numb Second Solo - Wish You Were Here Band - Niagara Falls ON - Sep 21, 2019


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Very nice and tasty!


----------



## sunburst192 (Jan 28, 2016)

Tarbender said:


> Very nice and tasty!


Thanks so much I really appreciate that!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Tone and playing, YES! 

Hairy legs, not so much.


----------



## sunburst192 (Jan 28, 2016)

player99 said:


> Tone and playing, YES!
> 
> Hairy legs, not so much.


 Ha! Well, I’d have to agree on that one!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Greatest song solo imo. Whenever I see a band performing CN I'm already holding my breath for the lead in bar before the second solo begins. While I can play my own couch rendition of solo one, no matter how many times I sit down to work on solo two it's always a work in progress. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sunburst192 (Jan 28, 2016)

leftysg said:


> Greatest song solo imo. Whenever I see a band performing CN I'm already holding my breath for the lead in bar before the second solo begins. While I can play my own couch rendition of solo one, no matter how many times I sit down to work on solo two it's always a work in progress. Thanks for sharing.


It’s certainly one of the greatest, I remember being moved to tears listening to it as a kid. Very inspiring! I think the most important thing when playing it is to really feel the emotion of it and be right there in the moment with that, not to worry about the specific notes, licks, and accuracy. That’s the thing that’s coming across that affects us when David plays it. It’s a powerful thing. Best wishes with it!


----------

